
Some Affiliate Marketer Abused Amazon S3 to Outrank Everyone on Google - sethkravitz
https://medium.com/@sethkravitz/how-one-affiliate-used-amazon-s3-to-outrank-everyone-on-google-9744c8e7322f
======
toomuchtodo
"Affiliate Marketers Capitalize On Google Ranking Algorithm Deficiency"

